# RIP Merlin



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Vikki81207 asked me to let everybody know on here that the beloved Merlin passed away yesterday. Not sure what happened, but sadly he is gone. He as such a beautiful CT. You will be missed Merlin


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw... I'm sorry!!! How is Vikki doing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Umm I think she is doing good. I haven't gotten to talk to her much. On facebook she is always working


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

She seems like life's going pretty good but working a lot. Blue and Skai also passed away recently. RIP little guys, you all will be missed.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Merlin will be missed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Merlin.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... I remember Merlin. Sorry that he's gone.

RIP fishy.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys,
sorry its been a while since I've been on. I don't have a computer, I'm at my boyfriends right now so I have access to one. 
But yeah, Merlin, Blue and Skai all passed within the last month. The only bettas I have left are my two new guys, Dante and Lil Aric. I'll have to post a few pics of Lil Aric. 




R.I.P. Merlin. I miss you big guy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He was so amazing. Hehe I remember your face in those pics you posted when you got him XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sure was pretty!


----------

